# The biggest and best Brixton listings site - brixtonbuzz.com



## editor (Jun 23, 2012)

Thought it might be worth reminding you all of brixtonbuzz.com - it's an urban-related project providing free gig, club and event listings for Brixton and the surrounding area.

We've got hundreds of listings, so if you're looking for somewhere to go tonight, or what to know what's happening around town, take a look:

Hompage and features/reviews:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/

Listings:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/calendar/


----------



## Pop Up Shop (Oct 5, 2012)

Next Saturday 13th October pop up shop in Brixton upstairs at the Market Hse 443, Coldharbour Lane SW9 Spaces still available for traders em:popupshop@london.com

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eclectic-Pop-Up-Shop/263042447075995?fref=ts


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

Er, why are you posting this here?


----------



## Effran (Nov 7, 2012)

Evenin. Taking some cousins out next Monday, Tuesday. Don't want to take them to the academy tho'. Any ideas, no idea what these ladies like so open to any suggestions.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2012)

There's not so much around on a Monday. Dogstar is closed.
There's always the Albert/Ritzy/Grosvenor/Prince of Wales/Marquis of Lorne/Electric Social/Crown and Anchor etc etc.
More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/calendar/


----------



## Effran (Nov 13, 2012)

There's not so much around on a Monday. Dogstar is closed.
There's always the Albert/Ritzy/Grosvenor/Prince of Wales/Marquis of Lorne/Electric Social/Crown and Anchor etc etc.
More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/calendar/

Thanks for the redirect


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Thought it might be worth reminding you all of brixtonbuzz.com - it's an urban-related project providing free gig, club and event listings for Brixton and the surrounding area.
> 
> We've got hundreds of listings, so if you're looking for somewhere to go tonight, or what to know what's happening around town, take a look:
> 
> ...



Am I missing it, or does this only go up to the end of the current week?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Am I missing it, or does this only go up to the end of the current week?


Click on the arrow at the bottom to move forwards or back a week.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice one.  That's a great site, really useful.


----------



## Dunderheid (Feb 5, 2014)

Hullo - has the noticeboard stopped ?


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

Dunderheid said:


> Hullo - has the noticeboard stopped ?


What noticeboard?


----------



## Anthony Pommell (Sep 5, 2018)

*FREE!* with this flyer B4 12am *TONIGHT!* Wednesday 5/9/2018 *THE BRIXTON LATE NIGHT JAM *@ Club 414 Coldharbour lane. Artist and MC (Master of Ceremony) *Rev. Be. Atwell (Alabama 3)* will take care of the night’s proceedings along with *Dj Rev. D. Wayne Love (Alabama 3) *

Bands:
*The Forlorn Hope
Ese Okorodudu
Richarde McKoy*
So make it a date and don't be late.

**


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 5, 2018)

Slow burner


----------

